# 1903 E R Thomas Model 35



## Motoguzzipaul (Dec 30, 2018)

Finally Back to the project
 Started back working on my 1903 E R Thomas Auto-Bi model 35
   started of with part of frame and motor. Still have parts being made at the Black smith's


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 30, 2018)

Love it!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2018)

Nice!
It's looking good.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## Vincer (Dec 31, 2018)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## MotoMagz (Dec 31, 2018)

What a Awsome project! Lookin good.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2018)

yowzers...keep us updated, PLEASE!


----------



## Chiptosser (Jan 1, 2019)

Very nice,   what carburetor does this engine use?


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Jan 1, 2019)

It Uses a Pokorney ( I think that is spelled correct)
 The top one is for the Model 35


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 1, 2019)

Best thing since sliced bread


----------



## toyman (Jan 1, 2019)

Wish that it was at my house.If you ever want to sell it.


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Feb 28, 2019)

Well its getting a little closer!!


----------



## Rick Wolfe (Sep 3, 2019)

Have you found a carb


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Sep 3, 2019)

No .Not yet the one at Waseon   was like the one I got from you.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 3, 2019)

It sure is looking fabulous!
Be sure, and keep the updates coming.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 21, 2022)

Any updates?


----------

